# Something Wrong with Frog's Mouth (Video)



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Another member told me I might get the advice of some more experienced froggers if I were to post a new thread here.

My 3 month old Azureus is showing some strange behavior. It sits out in the open for most of the day and is active, but when sitting still it always has its mouth open wide. 

Most members ask what my temps are as well as my humidity, which temp is 73 and humidity above 90%. I have my Azureus in an 18 x 18 x 18 exo terra viv. I've checked inside the frogs mouth while it was sitting out and could see nothing. I did witness it eat one ff this morning, but it is still a little skinnier than the other two Azureus.

I read a couple other posts trying to find some answers and I stumbled across one that thought it might be calcium deficiency. I dust all my ff with repashy calcium plus every time and twice a month with repashy vitamin a plus.

I am attaching a pic of the tank (leaf litter looks dry, but it is taken before I misted that morning), a close-up of the frog and a video I captured of the behavior.

The frog is going to go in a temporary enclosure so I can closely monitor if its eating and other things. I'm a little worried about the frog and wonder if a trip to the vet is going to be necessary?

Has anyone seen this kind of behavior before? 

Any help is much appreciated.










Kind regards,


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've never seen that before. Seems like I've read another post on here about a similar situation but it was too long ago for me to remember what happened. 

I don't think it's a humidity issue. Ed says (now I have 'Jane Says' stuck in my head) that humidity down to 60% is acceptable.

BTW, love that tank!


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

frogface said:


> I've never seen that before. Seems like I've read another post on here about a similar situation but it was too long ago for me to remember what happened.
> 
> I don't think it's a humidity issue. Ed says (now I have 'Jane Says' stuck in my head) that humidity down to 60% is acceptable.
> 
> BTW, love that tank!


Thank you for the kind words about the tank, I read a post that was from back in 2008, but it was never updated or said what happened to the frog.

I hope this frog turns out ok. I'll do anything and everything I have to so it can have a fighting chance.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Is there an exotic vet handy to you? Maybe you could email them a link to the video.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

frogface said:


> Is there an exotic vet handy to you? Maybe you could email them a link to the video.


I've been looking, but can't seem to find one yet. I've got some messages out to some local froggers and breeders in my area to see if they know anything.

Thank you for showing such concern, its nice to know other froggers care. 

I moved it to its own temp enclosure (shoebox) so I can closely monitor its behavior for now.

Kind regards,


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Keep us posted. I'm very interested to find out what is wrong and how he does.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

frogface said:


> Keep us posted. I'm very interested to find out what is wrong and how he does.


I will keep everyone posted on how this little guy is doing.

Thanks


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You might be able to find an exotic vet on this ARAV website: Arav


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

frogface said:


> You might be able to find an exotic vet on this ARAV website: Arav


Thanks for the info.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

So the little frog is still doing it. I've been watching him eat, but all he will eat is springtails. 

He tries to eat ff, but spits them out every time. Someone had mentioned maybe he has sts. Is short tongue syndrome even a real thing?

I'll just keep a close eye on him.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

STS is a real thing. It has something to do with the tongue losing stickiness due to lack of Vitamin A. Your frog looks like it has something else going on. Something is wrong, not only with his mouth being open, but maybe even the shape of it. Perhaps a calcium deficiency?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

frogface said:


> STS is a real thing. It has something to do with the tongue losing stickiness due to lack of Vitamin A. Your frog looks like it has something else going on. Something is wrong, not only with his mouth being open, but maybe even the shape of it. Perhaps a calcium deficiency?


I really can't say for sure what that might be. metabolic bone disease (calcium deficiency) can cause bones to weaken and even to become somewhat pliable. Animals with MBD often get fractures in their extremities and also their jaws. 

This could be due to a badly healed fracture or perhaps a dislocation of the jaw. no matter what we tell you though, this frog MUST see a specialist. nobody can tell you what is wrong without a proper examination by an experienced veterinarian. To be certain, I would ask for an x-ray to be done (I think that would be possible). 

also, to reiterate frogface, STS IS A REAL THING! This is not it though.

Good luck, 
John


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Does the frog have a source of vitamin D3? I just remembered, even if the animal is receiving a calcium supplement they need access to D3 in order to use it. This is one reason MBD is so common with newbies to herps, they give calcium to their animals but not what they need to process it.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, I dust the fruit flies and try to dust the springtails I give the frog with repashy calcium plus eveytime and with repashy vitamin a plus once every two weeks.

Are you talking about lighting so the frog can process the d3?

I also just received this guy last week from another member on here. I'm surprised the breeder didn't notice this, but I did notify the breeder so he can monitor his other frogs. He offered a refund, but I'm afraid the damage might be irreversible.


Tyler

KCCO


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

You won't know if it is irreversible until you get it properly diagnosed! Honestly, I would take a refund. There is definitely something wrong.

I was speaking about any source of D3. I believe that the Repashy calcium plus does have D3 but I'm not sure. Do you know what the previous owner was supplementing with?

Has he closed his mouth since he began doing this?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

No, but I will ask what they were using.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Any change in the frog?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually, yes thanks for asking. It has put on some weight. I've been watching it eat daily and I think now that I've been giving him better vitamins since i aquired him(repashy calcium plus daily and repashy vitamin a plus every 2 weeks) his mouth situation is improving. 

I'll just take it day by day and closely monitor him. I contacted and sent the video and pics to an exotic vet I know in Florida. I was told from the video and pics it looked like a calcium deficiency. Also if it still persists in two weeks, I'll have to take him to an exotic vet around my area. 

As of now he is improving.



Tyler

KCCO


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

That's wonderful news! Yes, keep the updates coming


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Its great to hear that he's doing better! I've been worried about the little fella


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> Its great to hear that he's doing better! I've been worried about the little fella
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. He's doing well and putting on weight. I still keep a very close eye on him as well as my other frogs.

Tyler

KCCO


----------

